# Busted!! Poll



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

I personally don't think i should have reported him. He would have lost his entire collection, and would have received potentially a massive fine. By the sounds of things the guy is fairly young. I think he most certainly has learnt his lesson, and will be thinking twice before taking anything from the wild again. I also believe the Lacey will be released within 24 hours (hopefully), so it should all turn out for the best. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 27, 2006)

Irrelevent - You posted here so they know already.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, i hid his phone number in my post but have since realised he was stupid enough to put it his ad aswell. I'm sure NPWS would have picked up on it themselves when they read the ad anyways, it was pretty obvious it's unlicensed. I've probably done him a favour...


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ring him and try it cant hert


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 27, 2006)

Smack him. If he has a collection and a license, then he has a responsibility to obey the law. 

Zero Tolerance. Its sets a bad precendent.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 27, 2006)

What an idiot.. he deserves what he gets, prob a slap on the wrists anyway..


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 27, 2006)

how stupid can you be to try sell it too


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 27, 2006)

Mitigating circumstances Breds - thats the courts decision (or NPWS's in this case) I am sure that if you are right then he will probably get the necessary smack on the wrist and change of undies. But if this is the 8th time he has done it. Well.... then.... you did the right thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Also he may have had it since a baby and has no idea of how to hunt etc so while you had the best intentions for the animal you may have just signed its death warrant as i don't think it would last that long.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

He may also have caught it 2 days ago, and if NPWS seized it, it might have been spending the rest of its life in captivity. Who knows?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

I've no idea how it works in NSW but illegally kept animals seized by QPWS which are seized normally aren't returned to the wild anyway. They're often given to licensed keepers or zoos and parks.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry, I need to amend my statement, they go to holders of damage mitigation permits (not just licensed keepers) and to zoos etc.


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 27, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Smack him. If he has a collection and a license, then he has a responsibility to obey the law.
> 
> Zero Tolerance. Its sets a bad precendent.



I'm with AntarestiaLady. I think that if he was doing the wrong thing then he should be punished (as mentioned by others, for a first offence not more than a slap on the wrist). If the bloke honestly didn't know he was doing the wrong thing then he will be educated by NPWS & hopefully it wont happen again. If he is a habitual rule-breaker then NPWS will come down harder on him & that is no bad thing to my mind. It's the repeat offenders which make it harder for honest breederes & herpers.

Kath


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 27, 2006)

Years ago I used to do undercover work specialising in company theft and fraud and I was involved in working closely with the people that were the suspects and gathering evidence. some of the people we got were fairly descent people all in all but the fact is they were doing something wrong. it is because of these people that laws and penalties are as they are. I don't claim to be an angel but I don't take aniamls from the wild and I keep my books up to scratch and I sleep easy knowing I have nothing to worry about. I find it amazing that anyone is stupid enough to keep and Especially advertise any illegal animals these days. There is a saying, You reap the seeds you sow..........................Sorry no sympathy here


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 31, 2006)

I think he should have been reported, but because he is a young fella and possibly just didn't know any better i'm not sure he should have the book thrown at him. If he does end up losing his permit and any other animals that he may have, it is logical that he would attain more illegally. I think the consequences should fit what he has done, so maybe something like a couple of hours of community service at his local RSPCA cleaning [email protected] out of sick animals cages and getting to know the NPWS, this might help him to understand what and why what he did/ tried to do was wrong. I know this kind of goes against what i said in the previous thread but oh well.


----------



## rascal779 (Apr 1, 2006)

You guys have way too much time on your hands, leave the police work to the police (NPWS).
Try reading a book, Ive heard they can be interesting.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2006)

I just downloaded The Da Vinci Code audio book, it will keep me busy for 8 hours, but after that i'm back on the beat :lol:


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2006)

I feel a little uncomfortable about this dobbing people in, isn't it considered Un-Australian ?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree Boa.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2006)

.. but it's totally Australian to have a laugh at other people's stupidity :lol:


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah well fortunately Aussies get their sense of humour from the English, imagine if we were like the Americans


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

:shock: Scary.....they must have SOME sense of humour though....look at who they elected as a president


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2006)

I was going to say the joke is on them but given our lapdog PM I think it might be on us. :lol: 



Kersten said:


> :shock: Scary.....they must have SOME sense of humour though....look at who they elected as a president


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh god you have a point.... :? :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

he is a absurd little man isint he.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

That's a wonderfully polite way to put it. I don't think I'd be so....restrained....


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2006)

Someone voted for him, well more than one I would guess.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

not me.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

I did a loooooong time ago....I learnt from my mistake :shock:


----------



## Rennie (Apr 1, 2006)

You'd think people would've learned their lesson after the GST


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2006)

Who wants to put money on the fact that he gets back in again ? Even after GST, Iraq and workplace reform there are no viable alternatives. I vote for the Monster Raving Loony Party.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't put money on a bet like that...it's not fair to steal....


----------



## Sing (Apr 22, 2006)

Show no mercy I say. Even if it was a first time & a silly mistake, if they get away with it once they will most likely will keep doing it. I agree with you reporting them.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 22, 2006)

Actually i didn't report him, and he re-advertised the animal for sale a week later :roll: :?


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 22, 2006)

How do we know that this guy selling illegal herps isn't actually in cahoots with the NSW NPWS and this is their way of trying to catch out those that take the bait? :?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 22, 2006)

Well just report him. 

They'll at least know that there are some people out there with a conscience, and a respect for the law.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 22, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> How do we know that this guy selling illegal herps isn't actually in cahoots with the NSW NPWS and this is their way of trying to catch out those that take the bait? Confused



Firstly, i don't think it would hold up in court, and secondly NPWS wouldn't have the resources required for something like that. If they did, i think they'd be chasing the dodgey advertisers instead.




AntaresiaLady said:


> Well just report him.



Not my style, you're more then welcome to make the phone call if you like.


----------



## Retic (Apr 22, 2006)

I must admit it's not my style either, it goes against the grain with me.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't believe in 'dobbing' in most cases- but if he is only 13 he needs to be taught the RIGHT way to do things. 

If he's an adult he should know better, and should have to abide by all the laws that we do. 

The law doesn't work if people who live by it ignore those who don't.


----------



## zulu (Apr 22, 2006)

*re Busted*

Come on ,i think your all wrong about John Winston Howard he is a great man


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 22, 2006)

You die now :twisted:


----------



## krusty (Apr 22, 2006)

i dont think he would still have it after your email MB.
so you did the right thing.


----------



## zulu (Apr 22, 2006)

*re Busted*

You little upstart,become a socialist pig,move to china! :wink:


----------



## zulu (Apr 22, 2006)

*re Busted*

Ok OK already,the fearless one is aresoul lile James Brown,getdown :lol:


----------

